# bojovka



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
našla jsem v knize zmínku o bojovce. Vím, že existuje dětská bojovka, která se  koná v táborech. Ale o čem přesně jde?
Děkuju


----------



## zuzanadoma

Pěkné dopoledne,

Doslova "bojová hra", ale často je to spíš soutěž družstev s plněním různých úkolů (na dětských táborech většinou v přírodě - sportovní, logické úkoly, hlavolamy apod.), o nějaký boj obvykle nejde, snad jen ve smyslu soutěže mezi družstvy...
Záleží ale na kontextu - může jít i o nějakou situaci v běžném životě, která vyžaduje odvahu, důvtip, pohotové jednání, jsou v ní nějaké prvky dobrodružství, napětí...

... u podobných dotazů vždycky pomůže kontext, výskyt ve větě ;-)

hezký den

Zuzka


----------



## parolearruffate

No, prostě něco připominá tomu člověku dětskou bojovku: - připomnělo mi to dětskou bojovku...-


----------



## zuzanadoma

Tak to si vzpomněl na ten tábor, u nás na ně děti jezdí pořád


----------

